
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | Portland, OR or REMOTE

Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 20 years of experience working
with startups to enterprise. My specialty is currently the front end and
React, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and PHP/Drupal/Wordpress.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript ES6+, Typescript, React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend, deployment and more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in taking the lead in design/ux, sorry! Haven't
kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form on my website. There's also a real time
chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to say hello!

~~~
saltcod
Hey! Interested in full time work?
[https://10up.com/careers/](https://10up.com/careers/) I'm @saltcod on twitter
if you'd like to have a chat!

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our work life while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for well rounded software
engineers with mid/senior experience level.

React Native / UI Engineer

* React Native (at least 1yr of experience preferred)

* React experience (the more the merrier)

* TypeScript

* GraphQL (React+Apollo especially)

* Frontend architecture

Bonus:

* Freelance experience: delivered projects, managed budget/estimate, worked with non-technical clients (most important)

* Microservices, progressive web

* Heroku or AWS

* Excellent CSS skills

* Native iOS/Android

* Can think critically, build from rough specs (no designs or detailed specs)

One of our core values is continuous learning: within the industry & from each
other. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities and
perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator,
apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required)

* Details about your experience with all of the above skills & technologies.

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

* Before applying, please read: [https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/)

Email hn@uplift.ltd

~~~
gregkerzhner
Why the downvote?

~~~
dang
I can't figure it out either, but puzzling/frustrating as it is, please don't
post comments asking about downvotes - it's against the site guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).
Usually unfairly downvoted comments get corrective upvotes eventually (as
happened above), but off topic ones like this get downvoted more.

------
brainless
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Location: Currently India, digital nomad between Asia and Europe

Profile: Senior engineer/team leader, been full-stack for 7+ years. Total 14
years in 10 startups professionally.

Showcase: Please check my current product -
[https://github.com/brainless/dwata](https://github.com/brainless/dwata),
[https://dwata.com](https://dwata.com) (Python/React, DB/API data visual
explorer)

Technologies: Full-stack web - Python/FastAPI/Starlette/PostgreSQL,
React/Redux/Zustand/Router, Linux/Git/Redis/RabbitMQ

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brainless](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brainless)

Email: sumitdatta __ protonmail (you know the rest)

I am looking for part-time work with 20 hours/week of commitment. Experienced
in wearing multiple hats, but mainly I can boil down business issues into
product/code. I have been team leader for many years. Now I am chasing my
product and looking for a consistent part-time work.

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Agency: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Frontend: ReactJS, Angular 8+, VueJS, Gatsby/ Next, Bootstrap, Backbone.js
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Firebase
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
      - Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter, React Native
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
      - Cloud:  Amazon Web Services, Google Cloud
      - Frameworks: Stripe, Mailchimp
    

Recent Work:

* Subscription eCommerce for Art Supplies - Shopify, ChargeBee

* SportsTech Solutions in Athlete Development, Video Analysis, Scouting etc.

* Newsroom in the Cloud - Collaboration & Communication for Newsroom in the Cloud (AngularJS, PostgreSQL, AWS)

Key Industries: SportsTech, Health & Wellness, eCommerce, FinTech

Agency Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w),
[https://bit.ly/mf-ecom](https://bit.ly/mf-ecom)

Website & Work: [https://bit.ly/mobilefirsthn](https://bit.ly/mobilefirsthn)

Contact: arpan@mobilefirst.in

------
adhall
SEEKING WORK | Bay Area, CA (Oakland/SF) | Remote | Web
(Backend/Frontend/Devops)

12+ years in senior roles at Silicon Valley startups and independently (5+
years remote contract).

Smart, disciplined, results-oriented engineer with great interpersonal skills
(my clients and colleagues love me and my work). Deep experience building and
managing complex and critical systems, building out large greenfield projects,
integrating/rewriting legacy systems. Most of my roles have had me working
directly with business stakeholders to design and build products.

Some of the tools I've worked with: Python, Ruby, PHP, Javascript/ES6, Java,
Go, Perl, Rails, Django, Symfony, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, HTML5,
React, React Native, Angular, AWS, Docker, Kafka

Rate: negotiable

Resume available on request.

a@hall.to

------
danr4
SEEKING FREELANCERS | Community Managers, Technical writers | REMOTE

This is a bit unusual for HN, but I'm looking for a tech saavy community
manager who loves and plays video games for
[https://www.besthosting.network](https://www.besthosting.network)

It's a network of sites that help users choose a game server hosting provider.
I want to create a community forum similar to webhostingtalk but geared for
game servers.

Preferably looking for someone who ran game servers, knows her way around
linux/windows servers, and has experience managing any sort of community.

Also looking for someone who can write technical guides for hosting game
servers.

dan@besthosting.network

~~~
drzel
Oh - that sounds like me. I'll email you later today.

In the meantime,

\- My project: [https://www.fortressone.org](https://www.fortressone.org)

\- My small (~700 user) discord:
[https://discord.fortressone.org](https://discord.fortressone.org)

\- And my consultancy business:
[https://backtick.consulting](https://backtick.consulting)

------
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote or Onsite

\- 13 years designing and building mission-critical software, data, and cloud
solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including Fortune 500
companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital, Private Equity,
and Data Vendors.

\- Developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards, distributed data
pipelines, market data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data
architecture including micro-services, automated trading, and ETL systems;

Technologies: Python, Go, Java/Scala, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R,
AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL, NoSQL, BigQuery,
Redis, Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery, ØMQ, Apache
Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake, Dask),
Machine Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow, Pytorch,
Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) [https://github.com/ryansmccoy](https://github.com/ryansmccoy)

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+2/CEST) | REMOTE

MVP design & development or Front-end outsourcing. We specialize in helping
mostly back-end focused teams and startups to build great looking UI's for
their products. Five person team of developers and a designer. 35+ years
combined experience. Working on projects varying from small websites to
enterprise SaaS. Part of an outsourced team or full product ownership, in-
house PM. Worked with clients from USA to Australia. Take care!

Email: hello [at] pixoff.co

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $49/hour;

Specialized in:

• Front-end UI/UX design & development.

• Web app design and development, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps (iOS &
Android), 360 video apps.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and monthly/yearly maintenance of
CMS based websites.

Dev stack used:

• Vanilla JS, TypeScript, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node, Ionic,
PHP,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL,

Design stack:

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision, After Effects;

Cheers

------
aronishchal
SEEKING WORK

Location: Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am a senior backend Java deveoper / consultant with over 11 years in the
industry. My expertise is in :

\- Building robust, secure and scalable backend services and enterprise Java
applications..

\- Building geospatial maps and data visualization using Openlayers.

\- Extensive experience with the TIBCO Jaspersoft BI product offering -
Jaspersoft Studio, JasperReports Server and JETL (Talend ETL).

I am looking for part-time positions, contract or freelance/consulting
opportunities at the moment.

Technologies - Java EE, Spring, Spring Security, REST, HTML/CSS, JavaScript,
JQuery, Dojo, Node.js, Python, Perl, Jaspersoft Studio, Eclipse, Tomcat,
MySQL, Oracle, Git

Website: [https://www.nishchalarora.com/](https://www.nishchalarora.com/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nishchal-
arora-072125b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nishchal-arora-072125b/)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JI1PeemAJrk8_55gMifBmVWxFd_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JI1PeemAJrk8_55gMifBmVWxFd_ZnYja/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nishchalaro[at]gmail.com

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK | Germany or remote | DevOps strategy and (as a hobby)
implememtation

I'm a senior DevOps person. My mission is to enable teams to work together
better, faster, more enjoyably.

I firmly believe that engineering is what happens when engineers talk to one
another. I enable teams by making them understand what they can do and what
they feel they should be doing. It's not enough to work on one aspect of your
practice; instead you'll need to address improvements at all levels.

To that end I offer everything you need to level up your development efforts:

* training on cultural aspects of DevOps * training on methods used in DevOps * training on technology to support DevOps * ongoing consulting and coaching * potentially, some hands-on work to get your tech stack off the ground

I'm also pretty active in the community, and am happy to speak at events or on
podcasts.

Website: [https://ingianni.eu/](https://ingianni.eu/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/luca-
ingianni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luca-ingianni/)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | Part-time

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for solo founders, startups,
digital agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in
computer science and am able to create everything from small business websites
to custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Next.js, Gatsby, Apollo, GraphQL,
Redux, Node.js, Express, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Bootstrap, Material
UI, Webpack, PostgreSQL, AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript, headless CMS
(Contentful, Prismic, Strapi) and more.

I am available for part-time engagements.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail[at]andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

~~~
saltcod
Hey Andre! If you're interested in full time work — I'm @saltcod on twitter if
you'd like to have a chat! We have whole team based in Europe.

[https://10up.com/careers/](https://10up.com/careers/)

------
retouchup
SEEKING WORK | Photo Retouching

I am experienced in design, hand-drawn clipping, advanced masking Photoshop,
shadowing, retooing and other facilities. photoshop.

I am proud that without losing the consistency of our jobs I'm able to deliver
affordable rates. Not only do my clients trust us, they still trust us when
they have a major challenge, strict deadlines and all other digital or print
photo retouching needs.

Recent feedback:

    
    
        - "I have been working with this company for over 10 years. Excellent work and prompt."
        - "Very fast turnaround with good quality results"

Check more:
[https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/clippingpathindia.com](https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/clippingpathindia.com)

Web: [https://clippingpathindia.com](https://clippingpathindia.com)

Contact: info@clippingpathindia.com

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/clippingpathservice](https://www.facebook.com/clippingpathservice)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/clipping-path-
india](https://www.linkedin.com/company/clipping-path-india) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Clip_Path_India](https://twitter.com/Clip_Path_India)

------
temaniarpit
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Ruby, Python, Go, Ruby on Rails, Flask, Django, Pyramid,
ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, CockroachDB, Redis, Memcached, AWS,
Docker, Kubernetes, Helm

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/temaniarpit27/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/temaniarpit27/)

Email: temaniarpit27 (at) gmail (dot) com

As an individual, I enjoy taking up challenges and take pride in my innate
intent to learn new languages and development techniques. After graduating
with a bachelor’s degree in Computer Science from BITS Pilani, I have gained
5+ years of hands-on experience working with cutting-edge technologies to
develop and implement software applications as per the industry’s best
practices.

I would like to highlight some relevant skills: \- Highly skilled in
designing, documenting, testing, and developing software \- Thorough
understanding of data structures and algorithms \- Knowledgeable about back-
end development best practices \- Hands-on software troubleshooting experience

------
8draco8
SEEKING WORK | Warsaw, Poland | Remote only

I am a PHP developer and Linux System Administrator, working remotely for the
last 3 years for companies based in the UK.

I have over 12 years experience developing software applications for a variety
of industries, from merchant card processing B2B services to e-commerce B2C.
My area of expertise includes full-site web development, including server
setup and frontend/backend design and implementation. My current website-
building skills stack includes Codeigniter, JS, Node, Blade, Nginx, Redis and
MySQL. I also have experience with other PHP frameworks such as Symfony,
Laravel, Yii, Lumen, Silex. I can navigate many popular programming languages
like Python, Ruby, Perl, .NET, and VB.

I have experience with designing and managing linux based serves. I can plan
and build/migrate whole architecture to AWS and other solutions both cloud
based and bare metal. I’m experienced in setting up servers for PCI DSS Level
1 certification.

I am fully prepared to work remotely in my private, fully equipped home office
and virtually everything that is needed for an efficient workflow. I am
prepared to have my working hours overlap with yours for better instant
communication.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrzej-
jarzebowski-9727b06b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrzej-
jarzebowski-9727b06b)

If you’re interested PM me or send me an email to
jarzebowski.andrzej(at)gmail.com

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | Remote web development

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

We specialize in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, Elastic, etc.), and also do light React/Front-end
work when necessary.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: vedran@codetree.co

------
ivylee
Location: Greater NY

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: [https://ivylee.github.io](https://ivylee.github.io),
[https://www.studioxolo.com](https://www.studioxolo.com)

Resume:
[https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf](https://ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
touch-dev
SEEKING WORK | GMT+ 1| Remote | Brand Identity Designer & Wordpress Developer

Hi, I'm David and I build brand focused solutions that are crafted to help you
make more sales.

Technologies I use : HTML|CSS|Javascript|Jquery|Vue|Bootstrap|TailwindCSS|GIT
& GITHUB|Wordpress|Divi|Elementor|Wp Bakery|Woocommerce|Yoast SEO|WP-reviews

Portfolio & Contact

\- Website for Aspire IT Hub ([https://www.aspire-
ithub.com](https://www.aspire-ithub.com))

\- Website for Prosoj Resources Limited
([https://www.prosoj.com](https://www.prosoj.com))

\- Website fix and redesign for TakeCharge Credit Consulting USA
([https://www.takechargecc.com](https://www.takechargecc.com))

\- Github: [https://www.github.com/touch-dev](https://www.github.com/touch-
dev)

\- Graphic Portfolio: [https://www.bit.ly/my-graphic-
portfolio](https://www.bit.ly/my-graphic-portfolio)

\- eMail: davidogunniran33@gmail.com

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidogunniran](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidogunniran)

Reviews \- [https://fiverr.com/touch_](https://fiverr.com/touch_)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io),
[https://konverse.com](https://konverse.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

Need an MVP in a month? Here's a recent example:

[https://tako.social](https://tako.social)

    
    
        -> Senior full-stack software engineer
        -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech
        -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups.
    

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
Docker, AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback:

    
    
        - "Indispensable"
        - "Awesome colleague... always ready to help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"
    

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
higroup
SEEKING WORK | Ljubljana, Slovenia (Europe, UTC+2) | REMOTE

Five person team of developers + PM, focused on the development of top-notch
IT products and services for private or corporate customers. We look at your
product's success as a 100% reflection of our work. Can work as an outsourced
team.

Email: info [at] higroup.si

Website: www.higroup.si

Rate: Either fixed per project or $49/hour;

Specialized in: custom web and mobile development

• Programming languages: PHP, MySQL, HTML, SCSS/CSS, Sass, JavaScript, Java,
Python, Swift

• Development environments: Vue.js, Vue.CLI, Nuxt.js, Laravel, Vagrant,
Homestead, AWS, Creo, Socket.io, Fat-Free, iOS, Android, MikroTik, Node.js,
FitBit, Redis, Twillio, Stripe, tinyMCE

We always listen to the needs and wishes of our customers when advising on
product realization, we can proudly say that customer satisfaction is our
guarantee.

Let's grow together!

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
ciprianilies
SEEKING WORK | Romania | REMOTE

We are a small team of 3 Senior Developers and 1 Project Manager specialized
in Cloud-based Web & Mobile Applications, Desktop Applications, Technical
Support & DevOps and QA in miscellaneous business areas.

Technologies : .NET Framework, .NET Core, ASP.NET Core, ASP.NET WEB API,
Entity Framework, EFCore, WPF, SharePoint 2013/2016, Powershell, Angular 6+,
MSTest, Javascript, REST, CSS, jQuery, TypeScript, Bootstrap, XML, SQL, MySQL,
Docker, JSON;

Azure Services: Microsoft Power BI, Azure Web Applications, Azure Active
Directory, Azure Active Directory Authentication, Azure Active Directory B2C
Authentication, Azure Cache for Redis, Analysis Services, Azure Key Vault,
Azure Blob Storage, Azure Web Jobs, Azure CosmosDB, Azure SQL Database, Azure
Virtual Network, Azure functions, Azure pipelines (CI/CD), Azure Container
Instance, Azure Container Registry;

Tools: Visual Studio, Visual Studio Code, Git, Bitbucket, SourceTree, Azure
DevOps, TeamCity, draw.io, Jira, Confluence;

Portfolio:
[https://abittechnologies.com/portofolio.html](https://abittechnologies.com/portofolio.html)

Contact: ciprian.ilies@abittechnologies.com

------
AngeliqueB
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK | Remote or on-site Are you in need of new online
or print designs that meet your business goals in an eco-friendly way?

I'm a multidisciplinary graphic designer who treats sustainability as a core
principle of my creation process.

\- I work for businesses that are concerned about their impact on climate
change.

\- I aim to understand the needs and challenges of each business and devise a
solution that meets their goals in an eco-friendly way.

\- I provide design solutions that reduce energy and resource usage, such as
low footprint website designs and print designs that minimise ink usage.

\-------------------------------

Services:

\- Eco-conscious static website design e.g. responsive mobile/desktop designs
that are lightweight and fast

\- Green branding e.g. logo design, branded social media banners, posters,
booklets

\- Sustainable print design e.g. posters, booklets & business cards, that have
optimized material & ink usage

\- Eco-friendly custom illustrations e.g. digital/vector/bitmap artwork, print
illustrations

To get started on your eco-friendly graphic design journey get in touch with
me today via [https://angeliqueboudeau.org](https://angeliqueboudeau.org)

\-------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://angeliqueboudeau.org](https://angeliqueboudeau.org)

Contact: hi@angeliqueboudeau.org

------
mjgs
SEEKING WORK, South East Asia (UTC+7), remote work OK, open to relocation for
big projects

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, Eleventy, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS,
Mocha, Async, Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Serverless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely. I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract
work, and currently available for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | EU/US | Remote | Part-time

Backend developer, SQL expert, Technical lead, Architecture consultant (CTO
for hire), DevOps engineer with 10+ years of experience on various projects..

Areas of expertise:

* Building of performant and scalable fulltext/geospatial search systems, with autocomplete, REST/GraphQL API (PostgreSQL or MySQL, SOLR or ES, Nginx...)

* Setting up of an easily configurable prometheus based monitoring systems build on top of various open source components like iTop CMDB, Prometheus, Alertmanager, Grafana, Loki, Fluentd, TimescaleDB. With reporting, self-service operations portal, inventory synchronization, etc...

* ETL pipelines (data collection, transformation, DWH, BI reporting...)

* Open source systems integration, gluing together MVP using various open source components

Technologies: C, C++, Go, Java, Perl, Shell, PHP, Python, Lua, NodeJS, SQL,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Oracle, Redis, Fulltext search, SOLR, ElasticSearch,
Nginx+Lua (OpenResty), Web Scrapping, XML+XSLT, ETL pipelines, DWH building,
BI reporting, Automation, Ansible/Terraform

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science, and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS, and Sass to name a few. Pick up
new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case studies
available upon request, but other case studies are on my website:
[https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is). I can provide the following for you: -
Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're having
issues with a small part of your product, I can design it. \- Front-end
Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect product. This is
rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely powerful for the result
since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users, know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit, and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go for free.

I take my work very seriously and put a lot of work into excellent
communication, proper planning, and, last but not least, properly
understanding your product so that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
s_gourichon
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France, remote ok, may include short trips

Software guy, unique combination of theory and practice, capable of debugging
even on-site when everyone thinks a project is doomed, or maintaining/writing
excellent software.

ParisTech engineer (École Polytechnique), Ph.D. in robotics, 15+ industrial
experience (including transportation and premises receiving general public).
Missions for demanding contexts: consultancy, interim CTO, all missions
dealing with software source code, with a strong bias towards very high
quality. Freelance for the last 9 years.

* Longer summary on [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gourichon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gourichon/)

* Long list of experiences and technologies on [https://fidergo.fr/expertise](https://fidergo.fr/expertise) (French)

* CV [https://gourichon.org/stephane/cv](https://gourichon.org/stephane/cv) (French)

* Languages: English/French

* Contact [https://fidergo.fr/contact](https://fidergo.fr/contact)

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
webpraktikos
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE | $20 USD/hour

Hi, web designer and developer available for hire.

· Typography-based design system with Figma

· Robust CSS with Tailwind CSS

Here’s the rest of my “for hire” post on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/iswih7/for_hire_we...](https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/iswih7/for_hire_web_designer_and_developer_minimal/)

Contact me at hi [at] webpraktikos [dot] com and I will respond in 12 hours.
Happy to hear from you!

------
RamiroP
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Argentina | Javascript Developer | 4 years experience.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred, but open to on-site positions.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with almost 4 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
Sanjay_143
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

This is Sanjay and I am an expert Fullstack developer with 5+ years of
experience mostly in SASS and web app development. I am the one who can
combine the art of design with the art of programming, I can easily work with
both front-end and back-end web developers to build all client-side logic,
Plus bridging the gap between the visual elements and the server-side
infrastructure, taking an active role on both sides, and defining how the
application looks and functions.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

My current Stack: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email- sm104030@gmail.com

------
davidtranjs
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

We are a Javascript development team of 5 developers. Each member in my team
have more than 4 experience with Javascript. We build ecommerce, dashboard,
search engine and webapp with ReactJS and NodeJS

Technology: react, redux, mobx, styled-components, expressjs, loopback, mysql,
mongodb

Collaboration tools: trello, atlatsian, zeplin, browserstack, figma, slack.

How we work? After receive the mockup/design from you. We will discuss with
you about the requirements of your project. Then we start breakdown the
requirements into smaller milestones.

\- Our website and portfolio: [https://jslancer.com](https://jslancer.com)

\- Github: [https://github.com/jslancerteam](https://github.com/jslancerteam)

\- Slack workspace: [https://jslancer.slack.com](https://jslancer.slack.com)

\- Email: hello@jslancer.com

------
mondd
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

We are Mondd, a fullstack design and development agency looking for remote
projects.

Our four-member team has extensive experience in branding, UI/UX, frontend and
backend development. The diverse skill set of our members ensures that the
product we deliver will look and perform as it was intended.

We’ve been working in our respective fields for 5-10 years each, and we think
we could do a better job than the agencies we currently work for.

If you need a custom static website, webapp or looking to talk to someone
about your product idea, please visit our website or send us an email!

Website: [https://www.mondd.io/](https://www.mondd.io/)

Email: hello@mondd.io

Technologies: React, Redux, Next, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SCSS, .Net Core,
Azure Functions, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Adobe Creative Cloud, Axure,
Sketch, Figma.

------
suruchamago
SEEKING WORK | BENGALURU, INDIA | REMOTE | Location: Bengaluru, India 8+ years
of experience Designing(UI/UX), developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps,
Containerising existing applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud
provider of your choice from your current on-premise deployment.

Location: Bengaluru,India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, PHP, SQL, NO SQL, Django, GraphQL Docker,
AWS, Azure, Javascript, React.js, React Native, Kotlin, Swift, WebRTC, Manual
and Automation Testing.

We are a team of three with multidisciplinary roles of developers, UI/UX,
testers and Product Managers with a lot of experience between us in building
web applications, mobile applications. We're more than capable of helping you
set your IP if that's what you need. We're available to work individually and
together as a team as well. If you'd like to take this forward, you can reach
me, Surucha at surucha.mago@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/suruchamago](http://linkedin.com/in/suruchamago)

------
x110dc
SEEKING FREELANCER - News Revenue Hub | Data Analyst (contract) | Remote |
[https://https://fundjournalism.org/2020/08/26/job-opening-
da...](https://https://fundjournalism.org/2020/08/26/job-opening-data-analyst-
contract/)

News Revenue Hub a 501c3 nonprofit. We're looking for a data analyst to help
us pull out key trends across the nearly 60 newsrooms we work with. We need
someone who can use data to contextualize user funnels, ARPUs, testing…someone
who can dig into 12 months’ of GA data to help a newsroom answer the question:
What should our North Star metric be? We also need help building reports and
data studios out of those findings. You’ll get to analyze loads of data within
the Hub orbit, but you’ll also get to dig in with individual newsrooms. This
should be a fun, ongoing project. If it you have questions please email me.
daniel AT domain in URL.

~~~
pknerd
And your site is not working.

~~~
pixoff
It is, they just added an extra https :) Here you go, good luck:
[https://fundjournalism.org/2020/08/26/job-opening-data-
analy...](https://fundjournalism.org/2020/08/26/job-opening-data-analyst-
contract/)

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite | Limited Availability for
Interesting Projects

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://23andwalnut.com](https://23andwalnut.com),
[https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

Work: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

~~~
saltcod
Hey! Interested in full time work?
[https://10up.com/careers/](https://10up.com/careers/) I'm @saltcod on twitter
if you'd like to have a chat!

------
SkullTech
SEEKING WORK | Remote only | Part-time

I'm a web-developer, primarily working with backend and cloud technologies,
but I know my fair share of frontend technologies as well. I've been working
as a freelancer for over 4 years, mostly delivering solutions to startups and
solopreneurs. Academically, I am a computer science postgraduate.

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, FastAPI, Javascript // Typescript, AWS,
Serverless, GraphQL, React, React Native, etc.

Availibility: Upto 20 hours a week.

Rate: I can either charge hourly at $80 per hour, or if the project is well-
defined I can do milestone based payments.

Porfolio: [https://skghosh.me/](https://skghosh.me/)

Tech blog: [https://sumit-ghosh.com/](https://sumit-ghosh.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/SkullTech](https://github.com/SkullTech)

Email: sumit@sumit-ghosh.com

------
peterbozso
SEEKING WORK | Europe (UTC+1) | Remote

Technologies: Azure, Azure DevOps, .NET (Core), ASP.NET (Core), Microsoft Bot
Framework, TypeScript, React

I am a freelance consultant, specialized in Microsoft technologies, especially
the application development parts of Azure.

I help my customers by providing valuable technical and architectural guidance
as well as hands-on help with the implementation of their projects targeting
many different client- and server-side technologies (React, ASP.NET Core,
Microsoft Bot Framework) and the underlying infrastructure for all of them:
Azure. I also support my customers transforming their software development
process to follow Agile best practices by utilizing Azure DevOps.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbozso/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbozso/)

Blog: [https://peterbozso.com/](https://peterbozso.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/peterbozso](https://github.com/peterbozso)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible in better times depending on location
and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Senior backend dev / tech lead

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* EDI message passing / reconciliation for US dental health insurance market, including X12 parser (Clojure)

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK | EU/USA | REMOTE (UTC/PST/EST)

We are a small and friendly team of Software Engineers with Startup mentality,
our area of expertise is:

    
    
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * Node.js, AngularJS/Angular, React, React Native, Vue.js, Electron.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK, OpenCV
        * AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes
        * Plaid, SalesForce, Stripe
    

We've created a lot of successful Prototypes, Minimal viable Products and
Demos for startups that were short on time and cash to get their foot in the
door!

We have worked both as team extension and self managed engineering team,
created complex Web, Desktop and IOS/Android apps, scraping solutions, NLP and
TensorFlow based parsers, Advanced Computer Vision and OCR SaaS, provided
maintenance and DevOps services.

Very friendly and communicative team, eager to hear your story!

You can contact us at hello@rootxnet.com Our website:
[https://www.rootxnet.com](https://www.rootxnet.com)

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Google Style, with experience at both
large and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very
beginning, been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and
with diverse technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their
velocity by implementing best-practices of Devops: CI/CD, Kubernetes
Deployments, and effective Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
wildengineer
SEEKING WORK and FREELANCERS| Troy, NY | REMOTE

At Papa Bear Software, we provide guidance, technical strategy, system design,
and engineering staff for Early Stage B2B Software Startups.

Latest Results:

\- Redesigned a SaaS company's cloud infrastructure resulting in $45k/year
savings

\- End to end development of a new product for a successful marketing company
looking to pivot into adtech.

\- Helped implement a big pivot for a well known media entertainment company.

\- Designed and built a high traffic IoT data pipeline including data lake
storage and time series visualizations

Current Technologies:

    
    
      Languages: Python, Javascript, Go, Java, C#, Ruby
    
      Frontend: React, React Native, iOS, Android, Vue.js
    
      Backend: Flask, Node.js, Spring, Rails
    
      Mobile: React Native, Native iOS/Android
    
      Testing: Cypress, Selenium, Jmeter, Pytest, Mocha.js, JUnit
    
      DevOps: Very deep on AWS, Some Azure, Terraform, Docker, K8s, Ansible, Helm, GitOps

Seeking both companies and freelancers.

Website: [https://papabearsoftware.com](https://papabearsoftware.com)

Email: mike AT papabearsoftware.com

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL
(React & Django), python (Django, Flask, AppEngine), Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or mobile apps and
take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineering consultants who started Uplift to build amazing
software and solve complex problems.

As former founders, we understand tech companies. Running a business is hard.
You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

We specialize in helping take an idea, spec document, or business need and
turn it into a platform.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For details, previous work and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (EU/USA OK)

Software Architect / Senior Full Stack Engineer with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. I can work during
PT/ET hours!

    
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Where I can help most:
        * Rapid Proof of Concept / Prototype implementation
        * Design of scalable software architecture (Backend + DevOps)
        * API design, implementation and documentation
        * Code Reviews, Python/Django mentoring
        * Team leadership
    
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      GitHub:              https://github.com/rootxnet
      Website/Resume:      https://michallech.info

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Location: Pune, India 8+ years of
experience developing, publishing Web and Mobile Apps, Containerising existing
applications, performing cloud migrations to a cloud provider of your choice
from your current on-premise deployment. Location: Pune, India Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, PHP, SQL, NO SQL, Django, GraphQL Docker,
AWS, Azure, Javascript, React.js, React Native, Kotlin, Swift, WebRTC, Manual
and Automation Testing.

We are a team of three kick-ass developers with a lot of experience between us
in building web applications, mobile applications. We're more than capable of
helping you set your IP if that's what you need.

We're available to work individually and together as a team as well. If you'd
like to take this forward, you can reach me, Varun at
varun.rathore@outlook.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift/SwiftUI Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
LiDAR scene reconstruction, hand and finger-recognition AR controls, world
tracking, body tracking, face tracking, image saliency analysis, Speech,
shaders)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality,
ecommerce, social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based
products. I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing
expert.

2 of the first 5 "AR Apps" featured in the App Store are my clients. I'm
shooting for 5 out of 5.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 4, SwiftUI, SceneKit, Metal, RealityKit,
iMessage extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Stripe, WooCommerce, Sketch,
Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/robomex](https://twitter.com/robomex)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, Primer, Virtruvia Systems, iScape, NudgeTV, Hillside
Software

I'm booked for the next couple months. If you have any questions or want to
get a conversation started: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
kirubakaran
SEEKING FREELANCER : Histre | Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Histre is "Effortless Knowledge Base". The core idea is that the signals that
users generate as they go about their day on the web can be put to good use
for them. Right now it visualizes their research path, save notes and
highlights, collaborate with teams, and such things related to creating and
maintaining a knowledge base semi-automatically. We have ambitious plans for
where we want to take the product.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer. We're specifically
looking for extensive Django and JavaScript expertise (4+ years), with skills
to build robust systems. Experience with browser extension development,
PostgreSQL, and Elastic Stack would be a big bonus.

Please apply here: [https://histre.com/jobs/](https://histre.com/jobs/)

~~~
juancampa
This looks very cool! Your blog is 500ing: [https://histre.com/blog/enhance-
websites/](https://histre.com/blog/enhance-websites/)

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks! I've fixed it now.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US We are a
development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to
help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs,
products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery,
kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core
practices of our day-to-day work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby,
Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • iOS
        • Elixir & Phoenix
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Android
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
    

How to get in touch:
[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
DennisArslan
SEEKING WORK | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
    
      Technologies:
      • Cloud Platforms (e.g. AWS, GCP, Azure, OpenStack)
      • Ansible and Puppet Certified Professional
      • Docker Containers and Kubernetes
      • Linux Infrastructures
      • Scripting in Python, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Bash
      • Building CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins
      • Hashicorp Tools as Terraform, Consul, Serf, Packer, Vault
      • Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Grafana
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan)
/
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20-%20DevOps%20Engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@arslan.co.uk

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I am also a full-stack web developer.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
tristansecord
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer, 6+ years experience

Backend: Elixir

Frontend: React, Vue.JS

Mobile: React Native

DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

Availability: 40+ hrs / week

I love Elixir and I’ve been using it and Phoenix since August 2015. Before
that I was mostly doing Ruby/Rails work.

Worked on projects delivered worldwide at scale, at reputable companies such
as theScore.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React and Vue.JS. I’ve also worked
with Elm in the past. And am most familiar with React Native for mobile apps.

Other stuff:

Personal GitHub: [https://github.com/tristan-
secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Website: tristansecord.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
tristan.secord@gmail.com

------
deckeraa
SEEKING WORK | Madison, WI | REMOTE or LOCAL

I'm a product lead who specializes in Clojure/Script development. I quickly
and independently develop quality software that will meet your business needs.

Recent work:

\- Created a fuzz-testing tool that takes in a language grammar (EBNF) and
uses that to generate syntactically correct random text in that language.
During text generation it can also take in external information (such as table
and column metadata for use in generated SQL queries) to create random text
that is contextually correct as well. Currently used for testing SQL
databases.

\- Built [https://familymemorystream.com](https://familymemorystream.com), a
video-hosting and sharing site for family videos. (Tech: Reagent,
Clojure/Script, S3, CouchDB, Stripe)

\- Created the [https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-
ring/](https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-ring/) open-source library
that enables you to use CouchDB as an authentication back-end for Ring apps.

\- Led a team of ~17 software developers for the business intelligence module
of a large healthcare IT company.

Buzzwords: Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript, C#, Java, MUMPS, Bash, SQL,
CouchDB, GraphQL, S3, Python

Email aaron AT stronganchortech.com

Website: [https://stronganchortech.com](https://stronganchortech.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
decker-3420a77b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-decker-3420a77b/)

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker](https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker)

------
jbarham
SEEKING WORK | Melbourne, Australia or REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Django, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-
resume.html](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-resume.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbarham/](https://github.com/jbarham/)

Email: john@wombatsoftware.com

My expertise is Django web app development and high performance distributed
systems in Python and/or Go. I've also done embedded and desktop app
development.

I created and operate SlickDNS
([https://www.slickdns.com/](https://www.slickdns.com/)), a DNS hosting
service, and co-founded and developed the website for YouPatch
([https://www.youpatch.com/](https://www.youpatch.com/)), the world's most
popular pixel quilt pattern generation service.

------
renatooliveira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT-3) Labcodes is a Brazilian software development and
consulting firm focused on design, build, and scale web products. On our team,
we have Designers, Developers, and Project Managers ready to start a new
project. We’ve been working with US customers for the last 6 years, and we
value long-term relationships with our clients. To do so, we have a strong
engineering culture paired up with our great communication skills. We’re
experts in Python/Django, Javascript/React and UX/UI Design.

Pitch deck: [https://lab.codes/pitch-deck](https://lab.codes/pitch-deck)

Client Reviews: [https://lab.codes/clutch-reviews](https://lab.codes/clutch-
reviews)

Website: [https://labcodes.com.br](https://labcodes.com.br)

Contact: contact@labcodes.com.br

Recent Clients:

\- Splendid Spoon (NY): Subscription of plant based meals \-
[https://splendidspoon.com](https://splendidspoon.com) \- Smarter Agent (PA):
Mobile SaaS for Real Estate \-
[https://smarteragent.com](https://smarteragent.com) \- Tesorio (CA): Cashflow
SaaS platform \- [https://tesorio.com](https://tesorio.com)

Talks we gave all over the world:

\- [https://lab.codes/python-talks](https://lab.codes/python-talks)

Some open source tools we develop

\- [https://github.com/labcodes/react-redux-api-
tools](https://github.com/labcodes/react-redux-api-tools) \-
[https://github.com/labcodes/rel-events](https://github.com/labcodes/rel-
events)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
redgetan
SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote Ok I'm available for part-time or
full-time contract work. 8+ years experience. Web/Mobile/Devops.

Website: [http://redgetan.cc](http://redgetan.cc)

Email: redge.tan@gmail.com

Skills

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, Express, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB
      - Frontend: React, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Devops: Kubernetes, Docker, Chef, AWS EC2/Lambda
      - Tech: VR, HTML5 Canvas, WebGL, Video Streaming
      - Platforms: Web, iOS (Swift), Android (Java)
    

More about me: I've built native mobile apps from scratch and published them
to app stores with 30k+ users. I've also written online multiplayer games
(Node.js/websockets) with thousands of daily active users. I tend to be able
to dive into codebases and new frameworks pretty quickly and in a matter of
days. Looking for interesting projects where I can be of value.

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago, IL or Remote

Hello!

We are NewClub Golf Society, a group of passionate golfers looking to help
make the game as enjoyable as possible. We've built an app to help make
booking clubs and tee times quick and easy from your mobile phone, and we're
looking to hire a contract developer to help with our next version of the
platform.

The main parts of our tech stack are React, Node.js, and MongoDB. We’re
looking for ideally 20 hours per week (or more) of availability for the next
few months. We're happy to talk to anyone, but we're most interested in
finding an additional Node/MongoDB specialist to join our current small
development team.

If you or someone you know is interested, please have them reach out to
matthew [at] newclub.golf and mark [at] newclub.golf.

More information can be found on our website here:
[https://www.newclub.golf](https://www.newclub.golf)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Cloud consultant.

Skills:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - From 20K live server installs, to GPU-based infrastructure automation for a MedTech company. I've done my fair share of cloud infrastructure work (Terraform or without).

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently automated GPU-based
infrastructure for a MedTech startup, before that worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
vmarcetic
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe Experienced Full Stack Web Developer specialized
in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, AWS,
Docker, Elastic, etc.), and I also do light React/Front-end work when
necessary.

Throughout my career I have worked remotely with large and small teams and
companies, but also assumed CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical
founders.

My work experience extends to optimising existing codebases, best practice
implementations, payment and CRM integrations

Read more: [https://vedran.codes/](https://vedran.codes/)

Get in touch: vmarcetic@gmail.com

------
comertcimen
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Onsite

Location: Turkey

Remote: Yes, but onsite is also okey

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV: [https://comertcimen.com/](https://comertcimen.com/)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Javascript, Python, React, Node.js,
Express.js, SQL, Git, Docker, Linux

Hello, I am looking for Frontend, Backend or Full Stack job.

Email: comertcimen@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/comertcimen](https://github.com/comertcimen)

------
pabs3
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (TZ=Australia/Perth)

I'd like to be hired to work on open source projects. I've been working on and
using open source for about 20 years, principally on the Debian project.

[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/resume/](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/resume/)
[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#other_pages](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#other_pages)
[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/log/](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/log/)
[https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#contact](https://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/about/#contact)

------
bizops_uplift
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our work life while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well rounded
(primarily manual) QA engineer with at least mid-level experience.

Requirements & Experience:

* Experience with the browser (Chrome, Firefox) console to find or log errors

* You love testing web and mobile apps, identifying bugs, and breaking things

* Consistently file detailed tickets with reproducible steps, proficient in English and technical jargon

* Experience with testing on mobile. Either simulator or real device. (Real device preferred.)

* Used JIRA extensively, and are familiar with Trello and GitHub.

* Tech-savvy and passionate.

* Experience with regression testing, exploratory testing, compatibility/cross platform testing

* Attention to detail in identifying UI discrepancies, misalignments, missing elements

Bonus:

* Freelance experience

* Experience with automated tests

* Interest in understanding the business use case behind the software

One of our core values is continuous learning: within the industry & from each
other. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities and
perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator,
apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required)

* Details about your relevant experience.

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 8 hours a week.

* Before applying, please read: [https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/)

Email hn@uplift.ltd

------
fobox
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote (India only)

Job Title: Laravel Developer

Company : Tartl.net (Early stage startup)

Details : [https://www.notion.so/delterra/Tartl-Open-
Positions-1df760bf...](https://www.notion.so/delterra/Tartl-Open-
Positions-1df760bf6dc445ac94744c429577f13a)

Email : hello (at) tartl.net

Looking for help with Laravel Redis Queues, CRUD APIs and the like (Also
looking for a fulltime react dev). Only hiring in India at the moment.

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, WordPress, Figma,
Sketch, jQuery, User Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work.

~~~
saltcod
Hey Tucker! Have you seen
[https://10up.com/careers/](https://10up.com/careers/) ? Happy to chat about
opportunities. I'm @saltcod on twitter.

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10+ years of experience. I worked on a
wide range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available.

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React, MobX, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, Scrapy, wxPython), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am also open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | Remote Or Onsite (USA, UK and Asia)

I am a DevOps and Infrastructure Engineer from San Francisco with over 15
years of experience. I've used all the major clouds (AWS, Azure, GCP and more)
plus most of the tools in the space (Terraform, Jenkins, CircleCI) and many
frameworks.

A few years ago I transitioned from a freelancer to running a small DevOps
agency. We now handle DevOps infrastructure and cloud automation for a handful
of StartUp clients.

We stay small and selective about who we work with intentionally. This allows
us to work only with clients that share our philosophies around DevOps and
Agile development.

If this sounds like something your organization could benefit from, please
email me at: cfornari@startopsgroup.com or you can contact me directly from
our site: www.startopsgroup.com

------
mgkimsal
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE / Eastern US (GMT -5) [https://kims.al](https://kims.al)
Experience: 20+ years

Focus

* server - php (laravel/symfony/zend/wordpress/etc), grails/spring

* client - primarily vue, some angular, some react

* mobile - ionic/hybrid

* data - mysql/postgresql/elastic

* other - twilio, aws/azure, docker

Background

Have been working with web for around 23 years, started with PHP in 1996(!),
and covered a mixture of tech over the years (perl/.net/java/cf/ruby).

Enjoy taking an idea and moving from concept to deployment and iterative
improvements. Able to work solo, on a team or leading a small team (also have
a small US-based team of tech and pm folks I can bring in to a project if/when
needed).

Available for full or part-time engagements. Happy to talk more via
michael@kimsal.com or mgkimsal on skype.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Location: Turkey; able to move to other countries

CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

Technologies: various; mostly: Erlang/Elixir, Haskell, Ocaml, Rust, Ruby,
Python, C, D, JS, web in general (full-stack, mostly backend)

======

Expert of nothing. A problem creator and also solver.

I possess around a decade of experience in IT.

======

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
justinram11
SEEKING WORK | Kaohsiung, Taiwan (USA Citizen) | Remote preferred (can work in
any timezone, can travel for limited periods of time)

More than 6 years of experience building scalable and reliable web-apps (full-
stack), automating complex business workflows, and building analytics/data
pipelines to ensure that companies make the best data-driven decision for
their business.

Skills: AWS, Serverless, Python, Java, JavaScript (React), Flutter,
CloudFormation, Docker, TeamCity, DevOps, Jupyter Notebooks, Airflow,
Kubernetes, (I also quickly come up to speed on new projects/technologies)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
ramsey-a8a5665a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-ramsey-a8a5665a/)

Contact: justin [at] rflow [dot] io

------
tj_scope
SEEKING FREELANCER. | Remote (preferably able to work PST time zone)

Scope Inc., a marketplace of vetted Experts for software implementations, is
seeking to expand its Expert network. Our platform connects customers with the
appropriate freelancers and dev agencies to provide the best software
solutions. We work with various software vendors and API companies and do
everything from API integrations to full application builds.

We are looking for both domestic (US-based) and foreign developers or dev
agencies that can interface with English speaking clients, have at least a few
years of experience, and have Project Management capabilities.

If you are interested and want to join our network, please send us an email
with a brief introduction of your agency at terry@scopeinc.com

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote (German National with US work permit)

Developer for more than 11 years. Excellent communication skills specializing
in third party integrations (e.g. Hubspot CRM and Salesforce).

I provide domain knowledge in: Steel, Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, React, JS Technologies (secondary):
Java, Salesforce

Email: hello@leif.io Github:
[https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg) Web-sites:
[https://leif.io](https://leif.io) CV: [https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pd...](https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
visox
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

Hi, for the last 6 years i have been working with Scala, including fullstack
(scala.js/react).

Technologies: Scala, http4s, ZIO, doobie, (in the past lightbend tech stack,
so: akka, play), Postgres, scala.js/react

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michal-
lacko-85063280/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michal-lacko-85063280/)

email: viso.laci@gmail.com

I typically work remotely but i would be open to relocate if needed.

------
emteycz
SEEKING WORK, Remote (Central EU) - 45 USD/hour

\- I have 8 years of experience with software engineering:

    
    
      - 5 years of experience with Node.js, React and TypeScript
    
      - 3 years of experience with C# and PHP
    

\- Knowledgable about WebAssembly, can write Rust too

Reach me at emteycz@gmail.com

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Los Angeles, US / Full stack software engineer + Web
developer

I'm a freelance full stack software engineer with 5 years of start up and half
a year of contracting experience developing full stack applications in the JS
ecosystem. If you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Technologies: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS,
Express, Webpack, Babel, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub,
Jest, npm/yarn, CircleCI, Next.js

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com Email: andrewrkowalczyk {at} gmail {dot}
com

------
maxbond
SEEKING WORK | Santa Fe, NM (Mountain/GMT) | Remote

Technologies: Python, Flask, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Luigi, Hypothesis, Pytest,
OpenSCAD

Resume, References: Available on request

Rate: $25/hour

Contact: max.o.bond@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/MaxBondABE](https://github.com/MaxBondABE)

I write idiomatic, maintainable Python code. My specialities are backend web
development and data engineering/ETL. I have worked in several start-ups in
the insurance, advertising, and security industries.

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value and frequently exceed client expectations.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
brtkdotse
SEEKING FREELANCER | Europe | Remote

I'm looking for a designer/front-end developer to help me with the look-and-
feel of a MVP I'm working on. The things I primarily need help with are
colors, fonts and proportions that look nice and not something a backend
developer threw together :) If you can deliver it as a Tailwind project you
get to skip to the front of the line!

What I'm hoping to get out of this is a landing page, a content/article page
and styled forms. More info available upon request!

Preferably EU based for ease of time zones and VAT invoicing. The project has
a fixed budget of €500 + VAT (give or take €150).

You can reach me at hej @ my username. I speak fluent English and Swedish and
mediocre Polish.

------
demarche
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY or REMOTE

Full-stack engineer with 10 years experience building large scale web and
native applications. Expertise includes: React / React Native, complex
interactive UI/UX, live video, voice, and chat, NoSQL data architecture,
microservice architecture, and containerized development.

\- Frontend: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, SASS, Svelte,
WebGL, WebRTC

\- Backend: Node.js, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB, Nginx

\- Infra: Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, Linux

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SioKHtJzm7-1gTiKHxapZdP6fEj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SioKHtJzm7-1gTiKHxapZdP6fEjBDdbv/view)

\- Email: jaygoss@gmail.com

------
christopherwang
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

Team of two senior software engineers available to help small and mid-sized
startups improve their backend infrastructures. We can dive into existing
Ruby, Python, or Java cloud projects and improve performance, re-architect
distributed systems, or build out entirely new components and features. We've
been integral parts of software companies from seed to Series B and from
Series B to acquisition. Our previous full time gigs include Elastic, Code42,
Truework, and MongoDB.

We'd love to hear about your startup's projects and how we can help!

chris@onefourtwentyfour.com

[https://onefourtwentyfour.com](https://onefourtwentyfour.com)

------
henlo
SEEKING WORK | Indonesia | Remote

I'm Indonesian based designer and front-end developer. I design delightful
interface, website, brand, and packaging. I love working with inspiring people
and companies on challenging projects.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, Jekyll, Hugo, Git, Adobe Illustrator, and Adobe
Photoshop.

Résumé/CV: Available via email.

Email: hielnino@gmail.com

You can see some of my work:

\- [https://kursif.com/](https://kursif.com/)

\- [https://bench.id/](https://bench.id/)

\- [https://nutresi.com/](https://nutresi.com/)

\- [https://uisual.com/](https://uisual.com/)

Feel free to get in touch.

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE Software Engineer with a Computer
Science & Mathematics degree. Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile,
Software, and Web Application development consulting in order to build world-
class applications, tailored to your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Stack
(Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Beats), Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka,
& Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
xTWOz
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Location: Belgium, UK, Hungary, Bulgaria

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no, but we can travel for meetings (ideally in Europe)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir, JavaScript, Ember.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hello@weareevermore.com

We are a small software development agency specialised in the design and
development of custom web applications and websites. We are interested in
working on projects that bring positive social and/or environmental impact.
Relevant portfolio and references from international non profit organisations
is available on our website:
[https://weareevermore.com/](https://weareevermore.com/) and upon request.

------
alberthajdu
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

I can build your webapp idea or static site for your business. My top
priorities are SEO, performance, maintainability, and sleek looks.

My UX/UI designer wife and backend developer friends are at hand in case they
are needed for the project.

Technologies: React, Redux, Next, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SCSS.

Email: hello@frontdev.io

Website: [https://www.frontdev.io/](https://www.frontdev.io/)

~~~
wagdev1919
Hi, My name is William Takami, senior software engineer. I can work for you.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-
takami-01a677193/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-takami-01a677193/)

Best Regards.

------
ixxivvix
SEEKING WORK | Southeast Asia or Remote | UI Designer

I graduated as an I.T. major with specialisation in web design, and have taken
a lot of human interface and experience design courses. I specialise in
creating pixel-perfect interfaces that are clean, professional and modern. I
also have a broad experience in creating static websites from scratch.

Contacts: [https://www.jeremyalzona.com/](https://www.jeremyalzona.com/)

Email: jeremyalzona (at) iCloud (dot) com

Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

------
jozem
SEEKING WORK | EU/AU/US | Remote

Technologies: Android, Kotlin Multiplatform Projects, Java

Résumé/CV: [https://zemberi.com/josip-zemberi-
CV.pdf](https://zemberi.com/josip-zemberi-CV.pdf)

Email: josip@zemberi.com

Website: [https://zemberi.com](https://zemberi.com)

Earliest start date: September 21, 2020

I'm an Android Developer that works as an independent contractor, b2b, through
my German company.

For clients outside Europe, I adjust my core working hours to the timezone of
the team.

I'm open to both full-time and part-time opportunities.

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Colombia) | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

If you are looking for web scrapers, automation tools, ETLs etc then do
contact me. I also have written about them on my blog
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/tag/scraping](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/tag/scraping)
and [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/tag/etl](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/tag/etl)

Resume: [http://adnansiddiqi.me/CV2020.pdf](http://adnansiddiqi.me/CV2020.pdf)

Contact: kadnan AT gmail

------
CaioFer
SEEKING FREELANCER/WORK, Brazil, Remote OK, c410.f3r (at) gmail.com

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://c410-f3r.github.io/curriculum.pdf
      Technologies: AngularJS, Ansible, Apache HTTP, Apache Kafka, Assembly (x84_64), BIND, C, C#, C++, Docker, Docker Compose, Eclipe, Ember.js, F#, Golang, Java, JavaScript, Kotlin, Lua, MongoDB, MySQL, NodeJS, PHP, PostgreSQL, Python, ReactJS, Ruby, Rust, Scala, Spring, SQL Server, Substrate, Swift, Symphony, TypeScript, Vue.js
    

Software engineer with a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science and over ten
years of experience in several technologies and programming languages. There
are two fields where I mainly act: (1) DevOps; from database administration
and data modeling to back-end programming or front-end design all the way to
orchestrated deployment with latest tech and (2) Standalone software; involves
embedded development in restrict environments, blockchain applications mostly
related to Parity's Substrate and plain command-line interfaces.

On the open-source side of things, I regularly contribute to several projects,
helping and communicating with other developers. Take a look at the available
coding portfolio in my GitHub profile at
[https://github.com/c410-f3r](https://github.com/c410-f3r) where my latest
public collaborations are more focused on the Rust Programming Language
ecosystem.

Seven professional certifications were obtained from different organizations
like the Linux Foundation and the Blockchain Training Alliance that covers a
wide range of areas. My newest certification is the Google Certified Associate
Cloud Engineer, more certifications will be earned over time and I can get any
other desired certification if needed.

To finish, IT in general is like a living organism that is constantly
changing, that is why I am always looking forward for a new challenge to
increase knowledge. For example, my proudest project is a constrained NP-
problem solver compiled to WASM ([https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-
playground](https://c410-f3r.github.io/mop-playground)) where I spent years
reading scientific articles to write efficient data-structures and algorithms.

------
davidajackson
SEEKING WORK | West Coast, Remote

Technologies: React, React Native, Swift, Objective-C, Javascript, Node.js,
AWS, Typescript, Python, Solidity.

I've worked to help YC founders launch 2 YC startups in healthcare and fintech
and pushed them from idea to public launch in months. I've also worked on a
number of startups. I currently work full time in fintech (affiliate/cashback
space) but am open to part-time contracting jobs on the side.

Email: david <at> callstop · com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax)

------
ayoubElk
SEEKING WORK | Remote only NodeJS Backend engineer and architect, I'm working
exclusively as a consultant, I contributed and handled a wide range of
projects in different fields over the the past couple of years. Reviews from
my previous clients available upon request.

Technologies/Skills: Codebase architecture, Javascript/NodeJS, ES6, ReactJS,
Cloud infrastructure, Rest APIs, Microservices

Resumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342dOt8q/view)

Email: (Check the resumé)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
taprun
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

I'm an economist who helps companies increase their profits via strategic
pricing.

I can:

* 1. Analyze your value propositions to ensure they resonate with customers

* 2. Recommend changes to your offerings to improve your bottom line

* 3. Show you how to nudge customers toward more profitable offerings

So what are you waiting for?

* Free automated pricing advice: [https://taprun.com/robot/](https://taprun.com/robot/)

* Website: [https://taprun.com](https://taprun.com)

* Contact: [https://taprun.com/contact/](https://taprun.com/contact/)

------
chompy99
SEKING WORK | Toronto, Waterloo | Remote

Solution Architect / DevOps Engineer. I develop CI CD pipelines, automation
cloud infrastructure and focus on highly resilient available systems. Feel
free to PM via LinkedIn below.

I am looking for a remote work opportunity, part or full time focused in AWS
Cloud services.

Skills:

𝐃𝐞𝐯𝐞𝐥𝐨𝐩𝐦𝐞𝐧𝐭: Python, SQL, PowerShell, Bash

𝐀𝐫𝐜𝐡𝐢𝐭𝐞𝐜𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐞: Amazon Web Service AWS

𝐃𝐞𝐬𝐢𝐠𝐧: SDLC (Agile/Waterfall), UML , Togaf, Data Modeling, ETL, Data
Visualization

𝐓𝐨𝐨𝐥𝐬: Ansible, Hadoop, Tableau, Confluence, Jira

Contact:

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jazark/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jazark/)

------
coreymaass
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | React

I have an online game at
[https://mexicantrain.online](https://mexicantrain.online) . It's a donation-
supported passion project that has brought a lot of joy to people in lockdown,
especially older folks. But the game is hobbled together in React and is buggy
and slow. I'm seeking a freelancer React developer to fix bugs, find
bottlenecks, add better state management and generally take the game to the
next level. Please contact me through the site. Freelancers only, no agencies.

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out of
6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as a
backend/fullstack developer.

------
Archelaos
SEEKING WORK | Fullstack software development and architecture | More than 10
years experience | Heidelberg (Germany) or REMOTE

Coding for the tourist industry paused due to COVID-19. Looking for an interim
project (6+ months).

Willing to relocate: No (temporary for an orientation period and occasional
visits are ok)

Technologies: C# (incl. WinForms, WPF), Delphi, MySql/MariaDB, SQLite, TCP/IP,
Web-Services, XML (DTD), XSLT, Semantic Web, LaTeX

Résumé/CV: [http://dieter-koehler.eu/it-cv.html](http://dieter-koehler.eu/it-
cv.html) (in German)

Email: d.k@philo.de

------
samuel_ms
SEEKING WORK – Remote (PST) | Software Development

Small team of two full-stack developers; we've built high-power software used
by Fortune 50 companies and venture-backed startups alike. Recent projects
used by JPMorgan Chase, MetLife, and KPMG.

We're tech-agnostic; we use the right stack for the job. Angular & React,
Python (Django, Flask), Ruby on Rails, .NET, Node.js, AWS/Azure/GCP, Docker.

[https://www.poweredbyshard.com](https://www.poweredbyshard.com)
hello[at]poweredbyshard.com

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the kernel)
and Win32. I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My usual rate is 15 USD/hour, and I don't expect to be paid until I have
something to deliver. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
senthilnayagam
SEEKING WORK. Remote only. Web development, API backends with 14 years of
experience. Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, Flask, Golang, Bash, Sqlite,
Postgres, text parsing Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/senthilnayagam/](http://linkedin.com/in/senthilnayagam/)
Email: senthil.nayagam[at]gmail[dot]com Github:
[https://github.com/senthilnayagam](https://github.com/senthilnayagam)

------
Sil_E_Goose
SEEKING FREELANCERS | REMOTE | NY, USA

We are a startup looking to make communication between automobile dealerships
and their customers efficient and pain free. We are a relaxed, fully remote
company with a very tech literate team. For cost efficiency, we are looking
for international developers (locations close to US time zones would be great)
to help with the following:

Backend - Java, spring boot, postgreSQL, AWS, python

Frontend - Typescript, Angular 7, HTML/CSS

Mobile - iOS(swift) and Android(kotlin)

\------------------------------------------------

Send an email with your rates and resume to:

ben [at] meetmoxi [dot] com

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Backend contractor in Clojure, Python, and Databases.

Website: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

\-- tech stack in butternotes: clojure, postgresql, vuejs, musicxml and other
music-related libs.

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

During the past few months, I've learned some NodeJS and VueJS. I'm currently
learning how to build audio VSTs, using C++ and the Juce framework.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
yoongkang
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Sydney AU

Fullstack/backend developer with experience in Python/Django, React, AWS. 7
years exp.

Location: Sydney, AU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, AWS, Node.js, React

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yoong-kang-
lim/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yoong-kang-lim/)

Email: yoongkanglim.work@gmail.com

Website: [https://yoongkang.com](https://yoongkang.com)

------
boris-belonjek
SEEKING WORK | Zagreb, CRO | Full-stack Product/UX/UI Designer

Remote: Yes

Designer with 15 years of experience in end-to-end design processes (from
research and ideation to coding and building design systems). Experienced
working with startup founders, distributed tech and business teams. Recent
projects in EduTech, Blockchain, AI, NoCode.

Portfolio: [http://paperbeatsrock.co/](http://paperbeatsrock.co/)

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK

Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961](https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK |15-20 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: ASP.NET, C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD, Jenkins,
Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices, PCF

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
rsoto
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | Remote Only

4-person team comprised of multidisciplinary roles in development, design,
UI/UX and marketing that can bring an MVP to production in just a few weeks.
Most of the team has worked in startups for +10 years.

Hourly rates: $50-$65 USD

Startup Services PDF:
[https://osom.so/startups.pdf](https://osom.so/startups.pdf)

Technologies:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PHP, Laravel

\- JS, Node, Vue, React, Svelte

\- Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator

Services:

\- MVP/Prototype development

\- UX consulting

\- Branding and marketing strategy

\- Startup rescue mission/scaling up

Email: startups [at] osom [dot] so

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Part-time, UTC+3 | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Have an amazing day!

------
rusty_bits
SEEKING WORK | English/French Tech Translator | Remote

Location: Strasbourg, France

Do you want to bring your book, content, or product to French-speaking
audiences?

I'm professional English/French translator with a particular focus on tech-
related topics as well as software translation. My software engineering
background gives me a deep understanding of this field, but I'm interested in
pretty much everything. Let's chat!

Email: freelance@clementz.xyz

------
reversehacker
SEEKING WORK | GERMANY | REMOTE OR ONSITE

Searching for software reverse engineering opportunities in all categories. I
like to reverse things and provide solutions with software development. Lost
your source code? Want to fix an exploit you've just got to know?

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes or On-Site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, ASM, Windows internals/kernel, IDA, Cheat Engine, C#,
Win32

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: reverser2020 att cb92 dott de

------
codingdoug
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I am a Xoogler and independent consultant specializing in app architecture
using Firebase and Google Cloud.

[https://firebase-consultant.com/](https://firebase-consultant.com/)

Firestore, Realtime Database, Cloud Functions, Authentication, Cloud Storage,
Cloud Messaging, Hosting, Performance Monitoring, Remote Config

Expert level Java, Kotlin, JavaScript, TypeScript, nodejs, web, Android

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
crstin
SEEKING WORK | CET | Remote

    
    
      Technologies: vuejs/nuxt/js/devops/ansible/docker/k8s
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: x-ychn@crstin.com
      Blog: https://www.crstin.com
      Languages: English/German/French/Spanish/Italian
      Latest: Bare Metal kubernetes cluster on Hetzner / DeFi Ethereum THORChain

------
mherczeg
SEEKING WORK | EU-based | Remote | Frontend | 10 years of experience Tech
Focus: React, Angular, Redux, NodeJS, Webpack, Puppeteer

For a longer list of tech stacks I have experience with, see my CV:
[https://mherczeg.github.io/cv/](https://mherczeg.github.io/cv/)

Rate: 50 EUR/hour

Contact: herczeg.mt[at]gmail.com

I also offer test automation and devops consultation.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER. | REMOTE OK. PREFER USA East Coast.

Seeking freelancer with expertise in web scraping. We need to scrape product
listing content from a site and import the data into our front end which is
wordpress. Script needs to update frequently to reflect price changes or new
inventory. We have hosting on Digital Ocean.

$50/hour. Email : Subject = Web Scrape + HN. adamqureshi (at) gmail.com

------
uokesita
SEEKING WORK | 100% REMOTE | $50 per hour We are a Javascript development team
specialised in ReactJS and React Native technologies.

Tech Stack: ReactJS, React Native, Ruby On Rails.

Integrations we have worked with: GatsbyJS, Mapbox, Google Maps, QR codes,
OCR, Firebase, Netlify, Strapi.io, Stripe, WebFlow, etc.

\- Email: hola@alamedadev.com

\- Web: [https://alamedadev.com](https://alamedadev.com)

------
kiosan
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Dedicated team / Eastern Europe

Network of vetted senior software engineers / different technologies.

List of available engineers:
[https://reintech.io/search](https://reintech.io/search)

Virtual team builder with pricing:
[https://reintech.io/team](https://reintech.io/team)

------
thedangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE OK | Located in Canada I'm expanding services for
my businesses and I need someone to add a couple gateways to some open source
payment processing modules.

I'm also wrapping up an integration with Quickbooks Online that needs a couple
more features.

All projects use:

Laravel 7+ Progresql Vuejs Laravel Nova and Spark

I have a limited budget More details upon request.

Email: info AT clearpayments dot ca Subject: hackernews

Thank you

------
mkarbows
SEEKING WORK Location: Denver, CO Remote: Yes, remote only Skills: Angular 5+,
NGRX, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Prototypes/Mockups, UX/UI design I'm an
experienced Front End Developer who is most interested in anything related to
visual components (like landing pages/websites)/design.

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE or SF

High-performance React consultant. I specialize in solving React bottlenecks;
architecting high-performance, fast-loading React applications; and helping
teams build snappy user experiences.

I've developed for Zillow, Franz, iCars, and more.

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

email: thomas@thomashintz.org

------
mr-developer
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Web Developer | 5 years of experience | Freelancer |
$30 per hour.

My Offerings

1\. Build new websites - Static | WordPress | Custom PHP + MySQL

2\. Build Web Apps - NodeJS + Express for backend API | React for Front End

3\. Repair and tweak old websites

4\. Website Maintenance

5\. Consultation and Website Tech Support

Portfolio - [https://chethanbhat.com](https://chethanbhat.com)

Email - hello@chethanbhat.com

~~~
saltcod
Hey! If you're interested in full time work — I'm @saltcod on twitter if you'd
like to have a chat!

[https://10up.com/careers/](https://10up.com/careers/)

------
yasserf
SEEKING WORK | Berlin / REMOTE

Looking for a freelance position. Have a decade of experience building complex
fintech real-time web apps. Lots of experience with react/redux, react native,
nodeJS, angular, selenium flavours, Postgres, redis, AWS, terraform, Redis and
more.

Co author of os project deepstream.io Founder of samarambi.com

You can reach me at yasser.fadl@vlandor.com

------
drzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Sydney

[https://backtick.consulting](https://backtick.consulting)

We are two senior primarily Ruby developers, but we work right across the
stack. We're also both frequent open-source contributors. We focus on
delivering, SOLID, boring and anti-fragile solutions that will survive long
term.

------
daralthus
SEEKING WORK | London | REMOTE

[https://stackoverflow.com/story/peterkadlot](https://stackoverflow.com/story/peterkadlot)

Full Stack Developer with 8+ years experience at startups and agencies.

Regularly work with:

\- Languages: Javascript, Typescript, Python

\- Backend: GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

\- Frontend: React

\- Mobile: React Native

\- Infra: AWS, GCP, Kubernetes, Serverless, Terraform, Pulumi

peter (at) makethink.com

------
wobo
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | SALES

As Head of Sales, I grew the B2B revenue from $0 to $2M+ at Flightfox (YC
S12). I built the sales process from scratch.

I help founders and early-stage startups to scale up their sales efforts:

* Sales strategy, go-to-market strategy

* Setting up CRM and figuring out key metrics

* Outbound sales (cold emails)

* Call scripts

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/wborkowski/

Email: email at bor dot ski

------
KishanBagaria
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | [https://texts.com](https://texts.com)

Stack: Node.js, React.js, Electron, TypeScript

We're an early stage startup building the next-gen messaging client that
connects to existing platforms like iMessage, Twitter, WhatsApp, Instagram,
Messenger and more.

Email kishan _at_ texts.com

------
intertech
SEEKING WORK | Remote (US)

Full-stack IoT team with decades of collective experience. We do everything
from embedded systems to database engineering and analytics.

[https://interstitial.coop/](https://interstitial.coop/)

------
sneak
SEEKING FREELANCER / remote only

I need someone skilled in visual design, copywriting, HTML, CSS, and use of
git/static site generators to build and maintain various websites for my
clients.

Experience with js/React a plus.

jp@eeqj.com - please include example work with inquiries.

~~~
touch-dev
Hi, I'm interested in this. Just contacted you via email. here's mine just in
case you want to get in touch as well; ayodeleogunniran@gmail.com

Previous projects:

Portfolio & Contact

\- Website for Aspire IT Hub ([https://www.aspire-
ithub.com](https://www.aspire-ithub.com))

\- Website for Prosoj Resources Limited
([https://www.prosoj.com](https://www.prosoj.com))

\- Website fix and redesign for TakeCharge Credit Consulting USA
([https://www.takechargecc.com](https://www.takechargecc.com))

\- Github: [https://www.github.com/touch-dev](https://www.github.com/touch-
dev)

\- Graphic Portfolio: [https://www.bit.ly/my-graphic-
portfolio](https://www.bit.ly/my-graphic-portfolio)

\- eMail: davidogunniran33@gmail.com

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidogunniran](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidogunniran)

Reviews \- [https://fiverr.com/touch_](https://fiverr.com/touch_)

------
dylanrw

        SEEKING WORK | REMOTE
        - Swift (macOS, iOS, CLT), JS (React, Node, etc.), C#, etc.
        - Design, Prototyping, Illustration
        - https://bvr.group, https://github.com/dylan
        - dylan[at]bvr.group

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Expertise: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java,
OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress), mobile app
development (Android, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku,
Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security & SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
dennisy
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | London

Data Science / ML

We are looking for an experience ML Engineer or DS with NLP experience, to
help build a privacy focused ad tech project.

Please send your applications to careers at airgrid.io with your rates and
availability.

------
catchkv
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto ON Canada

Remote only Backend: Java, Golang Infra: Kubernetes, Google Cloud, AWS
Website: www.k8scale.io email: freelance[AT]k8scale.io

------
roguesherlock
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only | Full-Time/Part-Time

I’m a Freelance Full Stack Developer. And I'm experienced in
ReactJS/VueJS/Phoenix. But that's not really important. What's important is
what can I do for you: You want to ship a product, and I want to help you ship
it. It's that simple. I provide assurance. Assurance that your product is
shipped on time. Assurance that your product has high code quality. Assurance
that your product has right software architecture. Assurance that you've good
infrastructure in place to scale. And it doesn't really matter what your stack
is, at what point you are, what is your team’s status, morale, etc, I'll help
you get it to done.

Email: aakash@hey.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/akashpomal/](https://linkedin.com/in/akashpomal/)

Github: [https://github.com/roguesherlock](https://github.com/roguesherlock)

Blog: [https://roguesherlock.com/](https://roguesherlock.com/)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/roguesherlock](https://twitter.com/roguesherlock)

------
ig1
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE

Looking for someone with python web scraping/crawling experience.

Drop me an email at imran [@] blossomcap.com

------
tsamtsam
Seeking work | SEA | Remote OK

Frontend engineer, open to full stack projects as well.

Email: greeniowork[at]gmail[dot]com

